# Freeware to maintain daily expenses



## Sridhar_Rao (Jul 23, 2007)

I am looking for a good freeware that resides in the tray which would help me maintain my daily expenses. I should be able to enter, edit, search, view and print/export the monthly and annual expenses. Has anyone found one such software?


----------



## nileshgr (Jul 23, 2007)

gnucash. google for it if u r usin windows.

For linux, type in the terminal to install gnucash. (38 mb for linux).


----------



## mehulved (Jul 23, 2007)

Sorry but freewares don't belong to Open Source section.


----------



## nileshgr (Jul 23, 2007)

mehulved said:
			
		

> Sorry but freewares don't belong to Open Source section.


Your point is right. But you could give some tip na!


----------

